# Newer Look frames better than older? If so, how?



## Thegratefuldad (May 21, 2005)

I've been hearing good things about Look frames and am thinking of joining the Look world. The reports I read about slightly older frames (say, the 281, for example) seem to be as positive as the reviews of the newer frames. I'm wondering what improvements, if any, I would notice in the newer offerings. Or are there some ways in which the older frames are even better than the newer? I'd appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I have owned a 381, 481, and am the owner of a new 585. The only thing I have noticed from the 2002 model till now, is the finish is getting better and better. My 381 was a black/black finish that was matte. After about a year, the finish was peeling off. They warranty replaced it with a Jalabert 481 no questions asked, and it was an amazing finish! The nicest paint job I have ever seen. I just sent that one back to Veltec for a warranty due to a fissure on the seat tube forming at the BB. Not a real problem, but they offered a red/carbon 585 when I called, so I had to jump. If you can pick up a 481, you will be riding the most comfortable all day bike that is made in my opinion. I am hoping the 585 is the same way.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Thegratefuldad said:


> I've been hearing good things about Look frames and am thinking of joining the Look world. The reports I read about slightly older frames (say, the 281, for example) seem to be as positive as the reviews of the newer frames. I'm wondering what improvements, if any, I would notice in the newer offerings. Or are there some ways in which the older frames are even better than the newer? I'd appreciate your thoughts.


The 281 does not have an internal headset, meaning you can replace it with any standard 1" headset- which some people may consider to be better- although you are back at 1" rather than 1 1/8".

Frankly, there is very little difference between a 281 and 481- certainly not enough to warrant a huge price difference. The lugs aren't "shaped" as much on a 281- later year Looks tried more discreet lugs, but nowdays, it seems all sorts of carbon frames from other manufactures consist of external lugs and third-party tubing.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

the carbon sheets used now are better impregnated, the VHM and HM level carbons essentially didn't exist even 3 years ago, not to mention Look now leads the carbon world in terms of the first forged carbon lugs found on the 585 and 555
the shaped and butted tubing is now internal on bikes like the 481 and 585,
so there are many many improvements

and as everyone else has mentioned the aesthetics have improved drastically, this is all in part to the fact that they built their own factories over the last 3 years and now make everything in house, therefore the quality is superb and no one can rip of their technologies


----------

